
A Computational View of Market Efficiency - michael_nielsen
http://arxiv.org/abs/0908.4580
======
yannis
>In this paper we suggest that a reinterpretation of market efficiency in
computational terms might be the key to reconciling this theory with the
possibility of making profits based on past prices alone.

Is there some longer research accessible over the internet that describes
these computational terms in a way that one can turn them in an application?

(I found the methodology fascinating, worth delving deeper into it!)

------
TriinT
Is this news? Didn't Ariel Rubinstein work on the nexus between bounded
rationality and the complexity of computing Nash equilibria in the 1980s?

~~~
khafra
Sounds like some fascinating stuff that might have provided the inspiration
and foundation for this work. Got any links or titles?

~~~
TriinT
_Modeling bounded rationality_ (by Ariel Rubinstein)
<http://books.google.com/books?id=Za3JLEIHu8YC>

